# Recognize these rock structures off of Navarre?



## FishEyeMaps

We were out side-scanning a couple of miles off of Navarre Beach and located what appear to be hard bottom areas made up of 20-30' long rocks.

Has anyone been diving on these structures? If so, can you describe what these features look like close up?

thx


----------



## floater1

how far from navarre you could of run over the timber holes


----------



## Fishermon

Atlantis? wow.... pretty cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## JD7.62

There are no bottom structures off of Navarre Beach.


----------



## FishEyeMaps

floater said:


> how far from navarre you could of run over the timber holes


A couple of miles from the beach.


----------



## The Pitt

no but i wish i knew where they were!


----------



## panhandleslim

You sure it's not just sea scum on your transducer? Looks like you spilled bleach on your favorite blue jeans.


----------



## sealark

How deep? looks like limestone but not within 2 or 3 miles of the beach or ships ballast but not 20 to 30 ft long rocks. PM me the numbers and I will dive it and split the gold and silver with you. It should be shallow with that distance off the beach or are you just saying that?


----------



## Fishin Ski

They look like plumes of underwater sulfur gas escapping from the sea floor. 

Its very common for this to happen just a few miles from navare. There is really no point to try to fish the area, these plumes are very toxic and will run off any sea life......

Nothing to see here :whistling:


----------



## fishheadspin

BP tar mats!


----------



## sealark

Come on I can't hold my breath any longer waiting on those numbers.


----------



## Fog Ducker

JD swore me to secrecy about that area, but I have to spill the beans...those aren't rocks, those are scales.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Yep no structure near Navarre beach looks like transducer fuzz to me


----------



## FishEyeMaps

sealark said:


> How deep?


60-70' of water



sealark said:


> It should be shallow with that distance off the beach or are you just saying that?


The bottom drops off pretty quickly off of Navarre Beach.



sealark said:


> looks like limestone but not within 2 or 3 miles of the beach or ships ballast but not 20 to 30 ft long rocks. PM me the numbers and I will dive it and split the gold and silver with you.


lol. Not sure there is any gold to be had on these spots. To me they appear to be areas of limestone with deep weathered cracks in them. Like you, I have encountered rock formations like these off-shore, but never this close to land.

FishEye


----------



## specktackler57

mermaid condos.


----------



## FishEyeMaps

sniperpeeps said:


> Yep no structure near Navarre beach looks like transducer fuzz to me


I'm not sure you can tell but several side-scan passes are overlapped in the first area. The rocks appear to line up very well.

FishEye


----------



## FishEyeMaps

Fog Ducker said:


> ...those aren't rocks, those are scales.


This is my favorite theory so far. :thumbup:


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

Fish eye do you have your own side imaging fish or is it a work unit. We had a nice one at the Sheriffs office when I was a diver there.


----------



## johnboatjosh

Looks like the yakkers honey holes off of Navarre are about to hit the market.


----------



## FishEyeMaps

Captain Mickey O'Reilly said:


> Fish eye do you have your own side imaging fish or is it a work unit. We had a nice one at the Sheriffs office when I was a diver there.


This is a personal system that member WhackumStackum built. There are two sonar fish, a hull-mounted side-scan, a bottom contour mapping system, and a number of post processing software packages. Whackum put the pieces together with custom hardware and software that he built. Since his day job keeps him pretty busy, I sometimes run the boat, help with post processing, and handle most of the requests for numbers.


----------



## Redtracker

johnboatjosh said:


> Looks like the yakkers honey holes off of Navarre are about to hit the market.


Thats what I was thinkin


----------



## FishEyeMaps

johnboatjosh said:


> Looks like the yakkers honey holes off of Navarre are about to hit the market.


Actually one of the reasons I was scanning off of Navarre is that I have received a bunch of number requests from kayakers over that way. It seems most guys do not have the time to pedal around looking for new fishing spots. Our initial side-scan survey seems to indicate that there are a number of worthy fishing spots near the beach, but they are small in size and spread out. So in the end, there will be many more spots for kayakers to fish.

My current plan is to work from Navarre back towards Pensacola Pass looking for spots for kayakers. I doubt that people fishing from boats will be interested in numbers so close to the beach. Navarre Beach is a looong run for a guy in a small boat, just to fish in 60' of water.


----------



## JD7.62

johnboatjosh said:


> Looks like the yakkers honey holes off of Navarre are about to hit the market.


Yep. But if a boater wants to run 27 miles from Pensacola pass or 22 miles from Destin to fish in 60ft of water surrounded by kayakers then be my guest. Just dont get pissy when you get ran up on by a guy in a kayak. Speaking of that, I was heading to a spot last week (at 2-3mph it take a long time to go two miles) and a boat pulled up on it while I was heading to it but I was still 30 minutes out. I guess he saw us coming and left before we got too close.

As for the depth, I do have some holes nearly 80ft deep though two miles from the beach.


----------



## johnboatjosh

I always wondered if anybody fished from boats over there. we fish out of destin from a bay boat and run to grayton to fish to avoid a lot of competition. I've always wondered if anybody did the same thing but towards Navarre.


----------



## Boatjob1

Does anyone think it looks like Ballast stones from an old wood hull? I know that those old ships would come into port with ballast and unload them at the dock, then load up with supply's, lumber, or whatever they were picking up. I have seen picks of ballast like that in the Keys and it looks very similar.... Let us know if you find out for sure....


----------



## FishEyeMaps

Boatjob1 said:


> Does anyone think it looks like Ballast stones from an old wood hull? I know that those old ships would come into port with ballast and unload them at the dock, then load up with supply's, lumber, or whatever they were picking up. I have seen picks of ballast like that in the Keys and it looks very similar.... Let us know if you find out for sure....


I agree that it looks like ballast. However, the rocks appear to be 20-30' across. I know it is difficult to judge the size on the side-scan pictures. To give you some sense of scale, each side-scan pass is 200 meters wide.


----------



## sealark

Fish eye. All you want is to sell those numbers. If that isn't so why haven't you had whac em dive them to verify what they are. They arent ballast to big and I doubt there in 60 ft of water


----------



## FishEyeMaps

sealark said:


> Fish eye. All you want is to sell those numbers. If that isn't so why haven't you had whac em dive them to verify what they are. They arent ballast to big and I doubt there in 60 ft of water


 
A couple of folks volunteered to check the spots out next week. We'll see what they find. Whackum and I will likely dive the spots and capture some video to post once we finish side-scanning the area. The wind is holding us up right now.


----------



## sealark

Really how deep is it? I'll guess at 225 ft.


----------



## FishEyeMaps

sealark said:


> Really how deep is it? I'll guess at 225 ft.


Like I said, 60-70'.


----------



## sealark

Ok sure want to see the video and what they are. Sunday looks like a fairly calmer day...


----------



## Stressless

WhackemStackem is working with me through the Navarre Marine Sanctuary in a effort to clear a 1x2 mile marine bottom section (see the other Reef and Wrecks post) For deployment of 700+ Walter Marine type pyramids. 

This project, SR27, I'm managing is included in the Santa Rosa counties NRDA phase III submission which is in public comment at this time.

Fish-eye placed the bottom side scan image up as a Request For Information (RFI) so we can understand the bottom ecosystem better when we write up the permitting. Which is being worked by yet another forum member TCAT.

Thx for the interest, if you are interested in more information on the project please use the Reefs and Wrecks http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f49/governor-scott-announces-%2458-million-early-restoration-projects-nwf-151128/ 

I would ask ALL that the discussions clearly delineate whether the topic is:

A) Project SR27 related (Natural Bottom exploration) as this is.
or
B) Some type of financial transaction for "spots" which this is not.

Best Regards
Stressless SR27 PM


----------



## Fishermon

""<<WhackemStackem is working with me through the Navarre Marine Sanctuary in a effort to clear a 1x2 mile marine bottom section (see the other Reef and Wrecks post) For deployment of 700+ Walter Marine type pyramids. >>""

Awesome.!!! Thank you for the information.


----------



## CharlieT

I think this might be what you are looking at....:

"In soil science, agriculture and gardening, hardpan or ouklip is a general term for a dense layer of soil, usually found below the uppermost topsoil layer.[1] There are different types of hardpan, all sharing the general characteristic of being a distinct soil layer that is largely impervious to water. Some hardpans are formed by deposits in the soil that fuse and bind the soil particles. These deposits can range from dissolved silica to matrices formed from iron oxides and calcium carbonate. Others are man-made, such as hardpan formed by compaction from repeated plowing, particularly with moldboard plows, or by heavy traffic or pollution. " (taken from wiki)

I remember beach re-nourishment projects back some 40 years ago @ PCB where the Corps had to keep moving its dredge to avoid this because its kinda like asphalt.


----------



## FishEyeMaps

CharlieT said:


> I think this might be what you are looking at....:


Good point. You may be right.


----------



## navkingfisher

*rocks*

depleated uranium from Eglin AFB, totally devoid of all marine life, but dont tell the EPA


----------



## karma

My buddy fishes a number off of Navarre beach and it is in relatively shallow.. he swears its only a few miles off the beach.. if that.. He whacks all types of snapper and other reef species off it.. may be this exact outcropping..


----------



## snake 166

I have considerable fishing experience with the Walter's modules in the nearshore Urchin and Sandflea reefs off Okaloosa Country. Each permitted area is about 1 mi square and the modules are spaced at 500-600 ft on center. I think that is too close---most modules have few if any fish. So I would recommend that you get as much area permitted as you can including some as close as 1 mile for the yakers, and extending out to just inshore of the timberholes. You might justify the area increase to the CORPS by including the opportunity for private reef deployments, future public reef expansion and a minimum spacing of no less than 1000 ft. Walters might have a good spacing number in mind based historic deployments off Alabama. 

Another observation is that AJs seem to be more attracted to sites with multiple modules. In fact, the only AJs I ever caught on these small inshore reefs had clusters of modules.


----------



## snake 166

As a teenager in the late 50s I worked on a Destin charter boat and lived at Hurlburt field. They launched numerous Nike-Ajax missles off a tower just across from Hurlburt. I could hear the spent boosters hit the water from my house on Santa Rosa Sound. I reported this to Captain Cecil Woodward and after a year or so we took a party down there and found boosters some in 50 feet of water. They were loaded with snapper. We fished them sparingly saving for our repeat customers, then Delbert Marler on the Florida Girl saw us there on a trip to the Timberholes and it wasn't long before he fished them out.


----------

